# Birds down!



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Had a great weekend hunting in Wyoming. Just thought you guys may enjoy some pictures. We couldn't have done any better!:grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

those look like Craig's calls, nothing like shooting geese over DSD's!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> those look like Craig's calls, nothing like shooting geese over DSD's!


Ha those are Craig's calls, nice eye! Is this Brett?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> those look like Craig's calls, nothing like shooting geese over DSD's!


Those DSD's sure look a lot like BigFoots...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> Those DSD's sure look a lot like BigFoots...


you are right josh, but I do know the guy that wears those calls hunts over DSD honkers exclusively, unless he was invited to someones else's field..it was just a little "I know who you are" comment....

and NO dadams41, I am not Brett...


----------

